# معالجة الصور الطبيةImage Processing



## مهدي الزعيم (4 يوليو 2006)

يكاد لا يخلو اي جهاز تصوير طبي حديث من نظام معالجة الصور عن طريق جهاز الكومبيوتر المربوط به حيث يقوم بتسهيل عملية التشخيص بشكل مذهل عن طريق التالي:
1- تحسين الصورImage Enhancement(اي توضيحها و تصفيتها من الاشارات الضوضائية noises).
2- التقطيع الصوري Image Segmentation.
3- ضغط الصور من Image Compressionأجل ارسالها كبيانات الى مراكز التشخيص التخصصية ان كانت في اماكن بعيدة
4. وان وجد نظام الذكاء الصناعي معها فممكن مثلا تحديد حجم ومساحة الأورام والخلايا السرطانية من اجل تسهيل استئصالها.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 أغسطس 2006)

اخي العزيز مهدي الزعيم .

تحية طيبة .

معلومات مفيدة جدأ . وانتظر جديك .

جزاك الله خيرأ واحسانأ .

البغدادي


----------



## aboualbard (5 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر على المجهود الطيب
ويعطيك العافية


----------



## المهندس مروان (8 أغسطس 2006)

شنو انت مهدي بس لو ذاكر معلومات شوية مفصلة حتى يستفادون المهندسيين الطبيين منها


----------



## lady moon (28 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## akramaliraqi (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات الموجزة ... هل بالامكان الخوض بالتفاصيل مثل المكونات الاليكترونية والبرامج او السوفت وير المستخدم


تحاتي


----------



## مهندسه الطب (13 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومه 
ونرجو المزيد
eng.Alice


----------



## islamsalahb (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
فى البداية يا اخوانى قبل ان نخوض فى ال Digital Image Processing
تعالوا نحلل كلمة بكلمة
- Digital : تعنى تخزين الصوره على جهاز الكمبيوتر أو الجهاز الطبى بطريقة ال binary (حجم الصورة عند التخرين,,,, كم bit تحتاجها الصورة لتخزينها)
-Image : تعنى تفاصيل الصورة نفسها (مما تتكون الصوره؟) و هنا نريد ان ندرسها
أى صوره فى الدنيا تتكون من matrix m×n 
m , n تمثل عدد النقط فى الصف و العمود فى الصوره(ال matrix )
فمثلا صوره 5*5 : الصوره تتكون من 5 نقط فى العمود* 5 نقط فى الصف فلو مثلنا كل نقطة برقم صفر(0) ستكون الصوره على الشكل التالى:
00000
00000
00000
00000
00000 
و كل نقطة (0) تاخد لون معين مما يتسبب فى وجود الصوره و المثل السابق مجرد توضيح و لكن فى الحقيقة تتكون الصوره من ارقام عالية من m,n فأنت تسمع مثلا فى الكمبيوتر 600*800 فهذا يعنى ان الشاشة بها 600 نقطة فى العمود * 800 نطقة فى الصف = 480000 نقطة
و كل نقطة تاخذ لون معين مما يتسبب فى وجود الصوره على جهاز الكمبيوتر لديك و هذا ما يسمى بال resolution
-processing : معالجة الصوره عن طريق software) و كما ذكر اخونا مهدى سابقا


----------



## alaa_husien (17 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوه المهندسين الاعزاء هل ممكن تشرحو لنا بعض التفاصيل وهل بالامكان ان ترشدونا الى موقع فيه كتب تتكلم عن معالجه الصور الطبيه حتى تتم الفائده للجميع .
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mujeeb1 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله الف خير وزادكم علما


----------



## krimo23 (1 يناير 2012)

you can see tahat in matlab toolbox for image processing 
and searche in libraray for :site web 
*library.nu*


----------



## خليل الجبوري (21 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------

